# Looking for Rare and Hard to Find coffee



## kane2007uk (Jan 3, 2016)

hi fellow Coffee lovers

Im looking to try Rare and hard to find coffees atm I have tried

Guadeloupe Bonifieur Grand Cru

Hawaii Kona

Jamaican Blue Mountain GOLD CUP

Kopi Luwak (Civet Cat Coffee)

which are great coffee but was wondering if there are any rare and hard to find coffee I have missed

any advice on other great coffee to try would be greatly apreceated

im from the uk im not to fussed on the price for the coffee atm


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

What sort of coffee do you like?

ie Flavour etc not just "rare and hard to find" - that could be just marketing moonshine (I think the amount of "Blue Mountain" sold annually outstrips the harvest by a pretty large factor)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Your shopping list is catered for at http://www.seaislandcoffee.com/

Give Civet a miss


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The last 3 aren't that rare or hard to find using Google, but they are all rubbish (and the Kopi Luwak will probably be fake).

Look at some of the talk in the beans subforum and try some freshly roasted specialty coffee - it will be much better than any of the ones you have listed.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

You would be better off looking for good coffee rather than rare ones ... Shop at small roasters that only produce low volume for some interesting roasts


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Your shopping list is catered for at http://www.seaislandcoffee.com/
> 
> Give Civet a miss


Them's some fancy prices!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Them's some fancy prices!


and some fancy marketing....if I had to guess and I do have to..I would strongly suspect they don't roast their own coffee. seeing as they also sell it ground and in tins etc.. in big shops, means it's probably not great at all by the time people buy it. Their selection of grinders.....well, nuff said.

Just really rams home the point that a "fool and their money is soon parted"...really high prices, but not necessary great coffee. As others have said, don't buy on price, or marketing spin, buy on quality and roasting quality....from a "proper" roaster not supermarkets or high end outlets.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

And how "rare" is it really ? All those coffees are around all year round every year .... Where as hb sssss ... One off limited edition can't get it anywhere else, will never see it again ... And for a 1/4 of that price


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Try Philippine coffees. It's similar to Indonesian but much more intense and quite smoky. I tried it before when I went on holiday there. I'm about to order from a company based in the Philippines to try their coffee.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Cuban coffee (as in Coffee from Cuba, and not the weird brewed with sugar beverage) is another 'rare' coffee maybe worth a try if you are looking for unusual rare as opposed to rare as in rare quality.

It has (or in my experience anyway) that mild flavour profile that is notable for its absence of any bitter tones. I believe this is referred to as an 'island profile' coffee, so akin to JBM and Kona. It is not particularly sweet, or striking in any other way, but it's mildness and lack of bitterness is of note,


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

steveholt said:


> Cuban coffee (as in Coffee from Cuba, and not the weird brewed with sugar beverage) is another 'rare' coffee maybe worth a try if you are looking for unusual rare as opposed to rare as in rare quality.
> 
> It has (or in my experience anyway) that mild flavour profile that is notable for its absence of any bitter tones. I believe this is referred to as an 'island profile' coffee, so akin to JBM and Kona. It is not particularly sweet, or striking in any other way, but it's mildness and lack of bitterness is of note,


I've had loads of coffee with zero bitterness from many of the roasters we regularly talk about on here. It's not unusual.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Of course.

Zero bitterness isnt an unusual trait in good beans roasted well. But that is not the question from the OP I was trying to answer.

In the context of the question of the OPs question for rare/unusual beans, I felt that Cuban satisfied the question (rare and hard to find coffee) and from there the lack of bitterness and general mild flavour profile was a valid descriptor such as that the OP, if they chose to take aboard my suggestion, they would not be surprised by the mild flavour etc.

I could have answered the OP with 'I've had loads of coffee with zero bitterness from many of the roasters we regularly talk about on here' , but that wouldnt have been an answer to their question (imo)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

steveholt said:


> Of course.
> 
> Zero bitterness isnt an unusual trait in good beans roasted well. But that is not the question from the OP I was trying to answer.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.

Perhaps I misunderstood your post - I thought you were suggesting a lack of bitterness was noteworthy...


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

No problem jonc


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Talking of rare coffee .. My 250g of #sssss ... Is one of how many ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Shh! 300.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

This all seems a bit trainspotter-ish.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

have you had Black Ivory coffee ?, apparently the worlds rarest and most expensive coffee

http://www.blackivorycoffee.com/


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> have you had Black Ivory coffee ?, apparently the worlds rarest and most expensive coffee
> 
> http://www.blackivorycoffee.com/


$180 for 100g? Is this because of the time it takes to train these 'rescued elephants' how to hold a basket while 'naturally artisanally refining' these cherries, or is it another variation on the Kopi Poowak idea but involving larger poops and more intelligent animals? Either way I smell bull (elephant) $#!T

It is probably barbaric (or at least Babar-ic). Let's hope it doesn't start a new craze that leads to more pressure on elephants (small unverified donations to elephant charities are at best 'greenwash')


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think its because during mastication most beans are crushed and so few are passed through intact


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Still unconvinced that semi-digested beans covered in turd is worth £1000 a kilo.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

kane2007uk said:


> hi fellow Coffee lovers
> 
> Im looking to try Rare and hard to find coffees atm I have tried
> 
> ...


http://link.marktplaats.nl/m993380615

55 euro p/kg


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

We've got some Kona in at the moment and its good, much better than your usual 'premium' coffees, but for the price i think there are much tastier coffees out there!

I mean if youre looking for something to wow people with find a Kona or Cuban, with some great flavours to them!


----------



## Rickystyx (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't know where you are but look up your local coffee roasters and get along to a coffee tasting - that's the only way to find out what you really like and of course you will also see what they can supply. you can get a different taste from the same beans given different roasting times so it is good to try the possibilities out then order what you really like.

Cheers

Ric


----------



## samp (Jan 27, 2016)

Have you tried cuban turquino montanes?

I think it's great.

Saying that I'm still using a Jura B2C so what do I know lol


----------

